# Goldelritzen als Putzerfische



## designpond (5. Dez. 2008)

Ich habe gehoert, das Goldelritzenn als Putzerfische der Koi's bezeichnet werden. D.h. sie reinigen die Haut der Koi von __ Parasiten und abgestorbenen Zellen. Wer hat da Erfahrung, stimmt das?
In meinem Teich konnte ich zumindestens beobachten, das die Goldelritzen mit den Koi zusammen schwimmen und sich nicht merklich reduzieeren. Normalerweise waeren sie fuer die Koi Lebendfutter. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch nur zu schnell.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo designpond  ( oderwieistdeinrichtigervorname? )


Erst mal :willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Ich kenne mich mit Kois zwar nicht aus aber ich wollte Dich schon mal hier begrüßen.

Die Spezies werden sich bald auch schon melden aber die meisten 

 noch un diese Zeit.

.


----------



## Rob (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo 

Auch von mir ein :willkommen
Also das die Goldelritzen Putzerfische für Koi sind, hab ich bis Heute noch nie gehört.
Interessant wäre so etwas natürlich.
Ich halte jetzt Koi seit 4 Jahren, aber über Putzerfische, egal welcher Gattung, hat bis jetzt noch niemand etwas erzählt.
Weisst du eventuell noch wo du das gehört hast?

LG Robert


----------



## tattoo_hh (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

direkt putzen werden sie wohl nicht, fressen aber wasserflöhe, karpfenläuse usw....


----------



## designpond (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

nein, weiss nicht mehr, wo ich das gehoert habe, leider. tottoo, wenn die auch nur karpfenlaeuse fressenn wuerden, waeere dasja schon riesig. aber das weiss ich eben nicht. karpfenlaeuse sind ja ne echte bedrohung fuer unsere koi


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo,
ich habe sowohl Goldelritzen als auch Koi`s, allerdings habe ich die Elritzen noch nie bei den Koi`s gesehen
(ausser es ist Fütterungszeit). 

Die Elritzen hauen die Mückenlarven weg und sind sonst in den flacheren bereichen mit den __ Moderlieschen, Blaubandbärblingen und Bitterlingen... 

Mit den Koi`s hängen eher die größeren Fische zusammen , wie die Karauschen, Goldfische usw.
Die Rotfedern und Rotaugen bleiben auch lieber unter sich.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Ich hatte im alten Teich auch einen kleinen Schwarm Goldelritzen, die waren immer unter sich und haben den ganzen Tag die Teichfolie abgelutscht. Aber bei den Kois waren die nie dran, ab und an haben die Kois sie auch mal gejagt.

Werde ich mir aber für den neuen Teich wieder holen


----------



## toschbaer (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo, 
da ich schon sehr lange Elritzen und Koi habe, kann ich sagen, dass beide  eine gute Kombination bilden! 
Im Winter dienen sie als lebend ...  
und im Sommer kommt es wirklich vor, daß die Elritzen an den Koi herum knabbern, wenn diese es zulassen
Sie deshalb aber gleich als Putzerfisch zu bezeichnen, ist mir neu!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo Friedhelm,


toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich schon sehr lange Elritzen und Koi habe, kann ich sagen, dass beide  eine gute Kombination bilden!
> Im Winter dienen sie als lebend ...
> LG
> Friedhelm



ich muss wohl komische Koi`s haben, es wäre bisher kein Problem für sie gewesen den Goldelritzennachwuchs zu essen.
Etwa 30 standen im Jahr immer am Bacheinlauf ... Wenn es Futter gab, so haben die Koi immer gewartet bis die kleinen wieder verschwunden waren und frassen dann. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl sie hatten Angst sie ausversehen zu verschlucken 
Aber naja, die __ Moderlieschen haben ihr Gelege ja auch in den Sonnenbarschrevier, da passiert komischerweise auch nichts... Sonnenbarsch umringt von >1 cm Fischen ist wohl bei mir normal...
Ich glaube ich habe eine "Peaceteich" 

Axel


----------



## toschbaer (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Hallo Axel,
Du weißt, Koi = Karpfen
Auch wenn Koi über Generationen veredelt sind: sie bleiben Karpfen und diese sind nun mal Allesfresser. Es heißt nicht umsonst "die Schweine des Wassers"
Große Karfen gehen auch auf kleine Köderfische beim Angeln

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

Axel, 
hast Du denn seit Anfang an die kleinen Fische mit im Teich ? 
Sonst könnt es ja sein, das die Koi sich so an das Füttern durch Dich 
gewöhnt haben, das sie alles andere verschmähen. 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Axel,
> hast Du denn seit Anfang an die kleinen Fische mit im Teich ?
> Sonst könnt es ja sein, das die Koi sich so an das Füttern durch Dich
> gewöhnt haben, das sie alles andere verschmähen.
> ...




Ja, die Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge waren seit 07 im Teich, die Koi`s kamen erst 08 dazu.

Ich füttere mit folgendem Ablauf:
Wenn ich am Teich erscheine (stehe immer beim Bacheinlauf auf der Brücke),
kommen alle Fisch und warten (die Koi + Goldfische) ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, über ihnen der ganze Nachwuchs der __ kleinfische)
1. Flockenfutter: (Groß für die Weisfische) (Kleiner gerieben für Elritzen und Co)
[Ist ein ziemliches gewusel dann]

2. Koifutter: (die Kois kommen erst nach den Goldfischen langsam hoch und auch erst wenn die Brut hinter dem abdriftenden Flocken sich verzieht). Dann gehts aber zur Sache.

3. Störfutter: Die __ Störe schwimmen dann schon im Flachbereich, wenn ich dann nicht gebe kommen sie bis zum Rand.

DIe __ Sonnenbarsche kommen selten vorbei, nur ausserhalb der Paarungszeit, sonst bleiben sie in Ihren Revieren, umringt von Fischbrut der Moderlieschen 3-7mm. Solange wir auch sie beobachteten (teils mit Überwachungskamera), wir konnten nie Feststellen das auch nur ein Jungfisch von ihnen gefressen wurde. Füttere ich aber Tubifex, so nehmen sie das gerne auf.

Wie gesagt, bei uns gelten wohl andere Gesetze ... :crazy

Axel


----------



## designpond (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Goldelritzen als Putzerfische*

danke fuer die vielen berichte. es ist zwar nun doch nicht geklaert, aber auch nichts ausgeschlossen. werde als selbst auch weiter beobachten und bei gelegenheit wieder etwas berichten


----------

